# How did you get Introduced of This Whole Modding..



## Defiance (Feb 28, 2008)

Me?  Well I first got introduced to Flashcards by watching a Youtube video of this guy playing Battle Courses Online with Mario Kart DS.  He told me he was using a Flashcard and that's when I first heard of them in my my life.

So what's your story?


----------



## m3rox (Feb 28, 2008)

I first heard of flash carts back in the early 90's, when the old Game Boy flash cart was still new and being advertised in (I think it was EGM).


----------



## fischju (Feb 28, 2008)

Saw the GBAMP while browing Lik-Sang.....oh, how I miss you....


----------



## mikagami (Feb 28, 2008)

Lik-Sang.


----------



## PikaPika (Feb 28, 2008)

I got involved in the whole modding scene around 2003 when a new kid moved in down the street, and I went to say hello. Turns out his parents are website designers and his dad is a big modding scene guy. He burned me a CD of 500 or so GBA roms and I found out about flashcarts like 2 weeks later.


----------



## Nottulys (Feb 28, 2008)

I came across a site that had GBA roms on there and people were talking about what card to play it on...and at that time, I only had a GBA emulator on my HP that I would sometime play, and had NO IDEA that there was a cart for a DS and what-not.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 28, 2008)

I discovered Emulators by searching download gba games on google.


----------



## myuusmeow (Feb 28, 2008)

Originally, I played Pokemon ROMs on VBA.
Then I wanted to play them on my real GBA.
Looked for flashcarts, I thought they were crazy with the prices, so I didn't buy one!
A year or three passed, then I noticed my cousin had a DS. And a DS-Xtreme. I wanted one, but again thought the price was crazy.
Another 6 months passed and I ended up getting a R4DS for my birthday. It was awesome.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 28, 2008)

Friends had flashcarts.
Me see friends with flash carts.
Me wants flash cart.
Friend gets me flash cart.
Me happy and modded with R4DS in my DS.


----------



## JPH (Feb 28, 2008)

My cousin got me a SuperCard for my birthday


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 28, 2008)

When I went to the Philippines, when I was 6, to visit my family members. They sell modded Wiis etc there now. XP


----------



## ozzyzak (Feb 28, 2008)

I got introduced by a friend of mine, back in 96 or so...real big into Japanese culture and all that.  He had his original Playstation modded and was playing all these import games.

That was insane to me.  It was so much harder to find games back then and they were nothing size-wise compared to now.  That and the fact that broad band was just getting started.


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 28, 2008)

in '97 I first learned about a program in windows that allows you to play snes games, I believe it was super pasofami or something like that.  It was before zsnes and snes9x.  A year later I got a psone, and later learned about modchips.  in 2000-2001 the gba came out and I learned of flash carts, I bought a 64MB Flash Advance for like $179....OUCH.  I remember it took about 5 minutes to write a game to it.  Amazing how things have changed now.


----------



## roboz (Feb 28, 2008)

Played around with GBA emulatores, then got sick of them so decided to get the real thing.


----------



## Renegade_R (Feb 28, 2008)

Wanted to buy a GBA SP (because those things were awesome at the time) and I wanted to take my ROMs with me.  From there I self taught everything I know by reading what other people have done.

It was from Costello that I found GBATemp because he wrote the X-ROM Flasher software for my flashcart.


----------



## jargus (Feb 28, 2008)

First, I found out about emulators.
Then, I saw GBA flash cards about "cool".
Later, I understood what modchips were adn considered doing it to my PS2 (never did though).
Eventually, I discovered DS cards and this site. Shortly after, I got an R4.
After lurking for a while here, I decided to mod  my Wii.

The End.


----------



## beedog19 (Feb 28, 2008)

I started messing around with SNES emulators and roms and stuff in the late 90s I guess. 

About 3 years ago while trying to find a way to back up my GTA San Andreas game which had become nearly unplayable I discovered soft-modding the ps2. Around the same time a friend of mine showed me a NES emulator for the GBA that he had on a flash card. I did some searching on my own and discovered a few sites including this one. I haven't looked back since.


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 28, 2008)

Probably back in the middle of the GBA scene. Always wanted to get a flashcart, but never really wanted to pay for it, since I usually played games on the CPU anyway.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 28, 2008)

"modding"?
Well, first encounter was probobly playing burned PS1 games on my friend's modded PS1.
Then, I heard that the dreamcast could play burned games without modding.
Did it with my friend's DC.
Had a totally legit PS2 for a while, then I got my PSP and modded the shit out of it.
Now, my PSP has been sold for a DS Lite, and I bought myself a DSTT.
I knew *OF* ds flash carts since my friend bought the original "phat" DS.  GBA rominating was something to get me through the summers.  I think I got to 50 years in HM:FoMT.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Then, I heard that the dreamcast could play burned games without modding.
> Did it with my friend's DC.



Dreamcast doesn't have to be modded!?
well that explains my cousin's huge library of DC games, 
"why do your cds have no pictures on them?" 
"they just forgot to glue them on"






 i was a gullible little child


----------



## pewpz (Feb 28, 2008)

My first mod was melting plastic tabs in the cartridge slot with a soldering iron on the SNES to play import games.  Ah, the good old days.


----------



## Little (Feb 28, 2008)

My sister started playing pokemon games on the PC which was awesome because my parents bought me a GBA but never got me any games for it other than the one than come with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but yeah from there, it was just like i wish i could play the downloads on my GBA... i got a ez linker thing or something like that... then upgraded to a supercard because my linker thing had really slow and built in memory oh and i lost the linker part.  I was well excited when the slot 2s started doing DS games.


----------



## Dylaan (Feb 28, 2008)

Discovered GBA Emulators, went looking for Nintendo DS emulators, (never stumbled across No$GBA) *site I can't link to* found out about slot-2 cards... Found out about slot-1 cards... Found GBAtemp.net... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Found DealExtreme... Bought an R4 and started reading the forums...

A few months later, I bought a WiiKey, got broadband, started checking forums every day and actually posting. Six month ago, I was a normal thirteen year-old...

In a way, it changed my life, whether it was for the better is a different story!


----------



## tomqman (Feb 28, 2008)

it was about 1999 and my friend was playing pokemon gold on his computer so he gave me links to download it and the emulator. then a few weeks later my chinese friend linked me into the world of snes emulators and a forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then i started with all pc emulators until last year when i got an r4 for my ds(then a few months  later i found you gbatemp) . now i have a modded wii. im on my second ds flash cart. custom firmware psp. 

ive got a few friends into the whole scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aswell


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 28, 2008)

Well I used to copy cracked C64 games and later Atari ST games, although that's more the 'cracking' scene than 'modding' scene. I knew of stuff like SuperUFO and MagicDrives for the 16bit consoles because some rich kids at school had them, but I didn't have either of those consoles so I wasn't really involved in that scene.  Indeed my next games console after my ST (Well, apart from a GameGear) was a PSX.  Once modchips appeared a guy at a local market started modding them and selling 'golds' as we called them then for a tenner a time.  Seems like a rip off now, but bear in mind hardly anyone had a CD burner back then,  Blank CDs cost a fortune, PSX games were about £35-£40 and even more if you imported them from the US months before the PAL release.  

In terms of flashcarts, I've still got a Dr64 GBC cart somewhere, which was awesome.  I'd started playing a GB game called "Pocket Monsters" on an emulator. I'd never heard of it and neither had anyone else over here but someone on a newsgroup said it was cool so I gave it a shot - after all, it was only 300k which was a lot eaiser on my poor modem than the Class and Myth rips I'd been racking up a huge internet bill on.  I also gave a copy of it to a girl I was friends with at school and we'd talk about evolving our Wartortle in the pub, much to the confusion of everyone else.  When the Pokemon cartoon came out I was amazed they'd actually made a cartoon of the game - little did I know the huge mutli-product marketing machine that would take over the country later.  

Anyhow, I got a student loan through and decided I was sick of playing GB and GBC games emulated, so I got my GBC and flashcart from Lik-Sang.  From sitting around on IRC Channels I got access to a scene site through a friend. and I was getting games as soon as they pred which was also awesome, especially seeing the new cracktros and trainers which reminded me a lot of the C64 scene.  Started posting games on newsgroups through my 56k modem and even helped get some NGPC games dumped.  Strangely enough, I skipped the GBA.  By this time I'd lost access from the site during a regular clearout of users who siteops didn't recognise and my contact wasn't authorised to re-add me because of increased security around sites at that time.  I didn't have the money to buy a flash cart, GBA games were bigger and I was still paying for the internet by the minute.  When the DS came out I had a good job and lots of disposable income so bought it on day one and kept myself up to date with attempts to make GBA carts run nds code (my leeching hunger had been fed in the meantime by the excellent DreamCast).  Finally I bought a SC and a pass-me, flashed my DS and started playing all the aweseom games I'd been missing out on (I had a pretty big collection of originals, but Euro releases were sometimes years behind their US counterparts)  Eventually I got sick of patching everything and waiting for updates, so when the R4 came out and got such a great GBA Temp review I ordered one straight away, then upgraded to a DS Lite the same week.  Since then I've ordered another 8 for friends.  The End.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 28, 2008)

i saw a sticky on another forum 'how to play teh romz on your ds' or something like that.

that got my attention, i read it and ordered a 'card.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 28, 2008)

Mom used to copy rentals VCR to VCR for us, the rest is history


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 29, 2008)

I first heard of backup units when they first came out for the SNES/MegaDrive (they've been around since the NES).  Then I first heard of modchips when they came out for the PSX.  I first heard of flashcarts when Bung brought one out for the GB that could be used with the WildCard.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 2, 2008)

heres my story...
*2004 my uncle is in the coast guard said he and his friends have all the old NES and games so he bunt me a copy.

*2005 a friend gives me a cd with more Roms and Emus forn his uncle whose a modder.

*2006 i buy a mmd. mistake number 1.

*2007 my mmd dies and im desperate for a portable movie player and didnt want to stoop to the ipods level. so i bought a games 'n' music card. mistake number 2.

*2007 g'n'n dies like the mmd. i all but gave up... until i did a search on amazon for a DS media player and found an R4. love at first sight. read a review here and bought one.

*2008 it wasnt until this year i began to acutally pirate games for nds.


----------



## Regiiko (Mar 2, 2008)

Few years after the PSX was released, found out from a couple of Korean homestays (school exchange of students) that SEGA consoles had roms/emulators on the internet.

And later on, I became aware of the PS1/2, Xbox modchips as well as finding out about gaming emulators (zsnes, gens, no$gmb etc) and the roms from an australian friend of mine. With 56k, I couldn't download much games seeing as I was spending too much time trying to beat final fantasy games, etc. And plus, I just didn't like the idea of playing games on a keyboard.

Then earlier last year, I ordered a R4 flashcard with a Kingston.jp 1GB microSD card.


----------



## iffy525 (Mar 2, 2008)

I heard about R4's from one of my friends.  Since I didn't know what I was doing, I let him order it for me.   Turned out he conned me into paying for the USB that came with it.  He always was cheap.


----------



## chalupa (Mar 2, 2008)

My cousins gave me a translated pre-release Pokemon gold when I was but a wee lad.


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 8, 2008)

I used my brain, and installed a Viper GC Extreme in my gamecube.


----------



## leonheart_a (Mar 8, 2008)

well first i wanted megaman zero 3 and found a site where you download the roms(had no idea what it was) so i downloaded it. didnt know how to run it. a quick google seqarch said i need something called Visual Boy Advance. i quickly tried it and found my self very happy to find something useful to run on my crappy PC. A few years alter the psp came out in japan, as i saw someone play it in school i wanted one so badly. i waited for my birthday and i got the money i needed to buy one. i went on ebay and looked around for some psps and then some people were selling info to play old games(snes, nes etc) and doom. so i searched on the internet about all this and found a site(pspupdates). i finally got my psp and waited for a 2.0 downgrader. downgraded a month or so later and finally got into the modding scene of the psp. 2 or 3 years later i got my DS and a good friend of mine(Flai) told me of GBAtemp and thats where i learned all about DS modding and from that branched out Wii and 360 hacking.

Well thats my story and im happy i found out about modding and stuff


----------



## Upperleft (Mar 8, 2008)

i was browsing a forum (not GBAtemp) when i saw a thread talking about Supercard and Passcard


----------



## Defiance (Mar 8, 2008)

Whoa!  So Flashcards were once advertised?


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 11, 2008)

My friend saw some kid with a DS and lights coming out of it in school. So he asked the kid what it was and He said it was a DS-X and he knew I loved DS (He hates it) so when he came over that weekend he showed me the DS-X online. And I was completely amazing! I wanted one so bad, and a few months later I dropped $100 on my first flashcard.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Mar 11, 2008)

Old friend of mine introduced me. He had a Spring Loaded R4. I bought the 2nd gen(non spring loaded).


----------



## RiotShooter (Mar 12, 2008)

friend at school tried to sell me a r4.  he told me about gbatemp then i did research and bought the r4 myself and saved like 30$


----------



## anime_junkie (Mar 13, 2008)

GBATemp. Thanks, guys! *hugs*


----------



## DarkSpace (Mar 13, 2008)

By luck I miss-typed a website and ended up here. I liked it and stayed.


----------



## Harsky (Mar 13, 2008)

Think it was during the playstation boom that I knew someone who had a chipped playstation and I spent a while playing fairly obscure Japanese shooters on it but I was a Nintendo fanboy back and it was really hard for me to get into modding back then because I had no computers and I lived in the middle of nowhere so I can't buy pirated stuff if I wanted to. Suddenly, I got a Dreamcast in 2003 and someone told me about how it can run burnt games on cd-r which was how I got into bittorrent as well. 

Snowballed from then on. GBA flashcarts followed. Then modchips for GC, PS2, Xbox and now DS flashcarts followed by PSP custom firmware. How much money would I did I save by doing this? I think when I purchased my first car with the money I saved, I guess that's some serious downloading I've been doing.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 15, 2008)

Someone I didn't even know added me on myspace and saw i played DS and recommended the cyclods evo. Thanks the gods for that fateful day


----------



## Cyan (Mar 15, 2008)

it started in early 90' with SNES. 
there were all new emulators for Snes, without sound, only a few games worked at very slow fps.
with school's friend we exchanged snes roms to play them on emulator.

At this time I heard about mod chipset to allow imported game (NTSC to PAL) to play without adapter (Super Turbo 2 wasn't enough for FF6 ending).

My neighbor bought an Snes Copier and did a lot of dumps (100~200).

Then in 2000 I got internet, but I don't remember well which was the first, GBA emulator or GBA Flashcards. All I remember was looking for GBA Roms and met KiVan on a forum before GBATemp was created.
So I think it started with GBATemp, in 2002


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 15, 2008)

God it's been so long..

A few years ago here, in European territory (At least in Portugal), it was almost non-existant the internets we support now, so what we did? Modem with 56k power.

When I was around... Seven or such years old (Not sure), my dad introduced me to this emulator of GameBoy games. Man, it was awesome. It's have some games like Batman, or the Simpsons, and even Pokemon.

Eventually I lost track of that, and even though I wanted it so bad, my dad could never remember what he did with the program.

Fast-Forwarding a few years, I started to get GBA Roms by myself, with a better internet, The games were great, and VBA was of high-standards back in the day. By that time I heard of flashcards, but they were too expensive and I always thought they'd mess up my REAL GBA sooner or later, so I never got into it.

Fast-forward some more years, and the DS comes out. It was a total craze, I wanted one very badly, and even heard of some Combos, like flashing it and such. I eventually got one, but my parents never wanted me to buy an M3 Simply or an R4, too pricey, on some sites.

Now, I'm fifteen years old, monday comes my R4, I'm on easter vacation, and I got a plentifull hand of roms ready.


----------



## techforumz (Mar 15, 2008)

I found these things called 'emulators'. Then I was watching some various NDS/GBA vids on youtube and saw this dude demonstrating a supercard mini. Then I googled around and found all these nifty DS versions.

Then I found GBAtemp via your DSTT review.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 15, 2008)

VBA is the beast that got me in, I used to play pokemans on it everytime. Then I moved on to my DS, got bored and found out about slot 1s and had to get 1. Now my PSP is CFW, waiting to get my Wii modded and my DS is on M3R (after a M3 Simply and G6 Real)


----------



## ZenZero (Mar 16, 2008)

well, i first got VBA and then got interested from there


----------



## Frozen_Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

A went to a mod-shops website looking for a replacement touch screens and they had the G6 Lite for sale, I googled it and the rest is history


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 16, 2008)

I was in the school library one day when I saw something blue sticking out of the bottom of a guy's DS. I asked him what it was and it turned out to be a SuperCard SD. He then told me about FlashMe and stuff but it seemed too complicated, but once NoPasses were released I bought a SuperCard Lite and SuperKey and, as they say, the rest is history


----------



## TaMs (Mar 16, 2008)

Parents bought me some random pirate snes games because they were cheaper. Later on got some swap thing for psx for same reason and so on.
not so related to modding, but still.

Everyone is talking about flashcards, so i did have r4 for ds, but sold them both. And how did i find about it? I don't even remember anymore.


----------



## HyoImowano (Mar 16, 2008)

I started out when Pokemon came out, me and my friends didn't have Gameboys so we downloaded emulators that could emulate two linked Gameboys so we could battle and trade.  Soon after this I modded my Playstation (with the sole intent of playing Dragonball GT Final Bout no less).  The rest is history.  There actually used to be a store back in the 90's where I live, I think it was called Starland, they sold imports, mod chips, did mod jobs, etc.  They got shut down around 2000 though.


----------



## gimlianon (Mar 19, 2008)

I was browsing about ye ole intarwebz, when I discovered something called and "emulator." I downloaded said program and a couple of SNES roms, and I've been following the various scenes ever since!


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 21, 2008)

Harsky said:
			
		

> Think it was during the playstation boom that I knew someone who had a chipped playstation and I spent a while playing fairly obscure Japanese shooters on it but I was a Nintendo fanboy back and it was really hard for me to get into modding back then because I had no computers and I lived in the middle of nowhere so I can't buy pirated stuff if I wanted to.



lol funny you mentioned that as where i used to live we had a next door neighbor who used to mod old playstations and his son had like over 200+ copied games i remember he even modded our playstations for free aswell it's a shame that my old modded playstation got nicked though


----------



## jpxdude (Mar 21, 2008)

A few years back, I read an article in PCZONE about the advent of emulation.  I quickly became a huge fan of the emulation scene, and a particular website called Dave's Classics (now vg-network) as well as Emulators Unlimited, a british run emulation site.  I decided to explorer more into it, and invested some cash in an old gameboy back up device by BUNG HK, stuck with it since then!

In the process, modded my own gamecube, got into the DS flashcard scene since the original supercard (just after the movie player (M3 team) release, softhacked my PSP, then reviewed a bunch of flash cards for a website after that.  Eventually modded my Wii, and i'm still here!


----------



## xJonny (Mar 21, 2008)

Basically, I was entrigued by the ways of Mario Kart DS map changing on wifi (by Parasyte) and other exploits and that lead me to flashcarts that allowed you to play games' and when I first found about about the state of it, it was PassMes, flashing (perhaps which I felt was something that could brick DSs easily) and chunky slot-2s.

My interest died because of the price and the seemingly difficult work that had to be done. Later on, I searched again and heard that a new card called the M3 Simply was coming out and would have all these new easy features in a slot-1 and was very very tempted to buy. At this time I browsed GBATemp a lot as a guest. I was sitting on the prospect for weeks but then heard of a new card by the M3/G6 team called the G6 Real. Again I waited months for it - the fact that it would play 100% enticed me and I bought it (albeit probably for something higher that I could have) but anyway I found GBATemp to be a useful resource and decided to now be a lurker anymore after lurking for months and register up.

And months on, here I am.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 22, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> I was in the school library one day when I saw something blue sticking out of the bottom of a guy's DS. I asked him what it was and it turned out to be a SuperCard SD. He then told me about FlashMe and stuff but it seemed too complicated, but once NoPasses were released I bought a SuperCard Lite and SuperKey and, as they say, the rest is history


Pretty impressive, you got from zero to *mod of GBAtemp* pretty quickly I'd say.

Anyway like many people I got started with VBA, then when I purchased my DS I followed the early modding scene closely (although I had no flashcarts to speak of). Then, after not checking the modding scene for many years, I only purchased my flashcarts (R4, Supercard SD) when I wanted to back up/restore my Pearl save.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 22, 2008)

I used to cam movies in the cinema for someone ... this was about 18 years ago, when I first started doing it ... and he used to sell the copies ... and after awhile, when things like the GameFighterPro and MultiGameHunter started coming out for the SNES & Genesis/Mega Drive, he expanded into that market ... and it's just been a continuous thing for me since then.

I've always been around piracy since the VIC-20 days, but I never did anything other than play copies people did for me, until I got into "semi-professional" piracy, at the end of the 80s.


----------



## di33yuk (Mar 22, 2008)

i came across it my self, being a kid grownig up around computers and consles always like something for nothing, same as my tv and internet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 managed to mod psp's my ps2 tryed my 360 and i found some nice info from here about the twilight mod for the wii, did have that game when it first but not nomore plus wii's in cash converters lol will have it soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and i have my ds that has m3simply wich i found on ebay


----------



## PlooBloo (Mar 23, 2008)

When my dad bought a modded Playstation.


----------



## legendofphil (Mar 23, 2008)

A friend of mine got a PS1 that was modded, I modded my gamecube a few years ago, followed by my PS1, Xbox and another Xbox.
I am beyond that now, I prefer to buy my games, even if I plan to buy what I download it would never happen so its best to stay away.


----------



## rest0re (Mar 27, 2008)

i was buying crack cocaine thru internet and then one time, they didn't have crack so they gave me r4. they told me that i can found roms from gbatemp.net but they lied and i found this site!


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 27, 2008)

I didn't get introduced, I just always knew about it and got my ps1 on release date modded sooner after.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 27, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> I didn't get introduced, I just always knew about it and got my ps1 on release date modded sooner after.



The first PS1 mod was a piece of blu-tac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... or, for some, a LEGO figure's head lol


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 27, 2008)

2003, in the middle of a street, at the start of a random trip to a burger shop at 1 o'clock in the morning. You know, the kind of 1am takeaway expedition that spawns from an online group of bored individuals who live in the same town. While waiting for a few other people to get there one of the guys was playing Castlevania on a Supercard/ X-Rom (I forget), tilting his GBA at stupid angles to light it up from a wall streetlight. The flashcart came up after a conversation about traplights. You can't make this shit up. Anyway, I did my homework and spent a whole year saving up for an EZFA. Worth every penny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well that was the GBA anyway. Our Atari ST was mostly pirate discs, but I take no responsibility for that, and our PSX is chipped but I've only tried to use it once (Final Fantasy Tactics). I thought the region hack was failing but actually I didn't know how to burn an ISO at the time, which kind of explains why that didn't work.


----------



## flai (Mar 27, 2008)

When my dad had a chipped Playstation and when I bought a Game Boy Color flashcart.


----------



## Harpuia (Mar 28, 2008)

School guy had one, so I went and ordered one.


----------



## TrippyJing (Mar 29, 2008)

One day, my dad went, "Hmmm...it would be cheaper for us if I got our Playstation modded, and I just made a lot of back-ups."

And so we took our PS to Chinatown, got it modded, and I continued on with...everything else, really.


----------



## Defiance (Mar 30, 2008)

TrippyJing said:
			
		

> One day, my dad went, "Hmmm...it would be cheaper for us if I got our Playstation modded, and I just made a lot of back-ups."
> 
> And so we took our PS to Chinatown, got it modded, and I continued on with...everything else, really.



Where do you go in the USA to get something modded?  I thought they were illegal here.


----------

